# does your ds hold his penis when he goes pee?



## I STIK M (Dec 12, 2004)

ds still sits to go pee. we are just considering having him try it standing up. well...em....dh holds it when he goes, but the few toddler boys i have seen pee dont, they hold there shirt up with one hand, use the other hand to hold the wall or a bar to steady themselves. it does look a bit precarious to me, just letting that thing pee where it will, and ds is a bit clumsy...so one hand to hold up the shirt, and one to hold his penis, then if he starts to get off balence- he could fall over and pee allover himself?!?








has this happened to anyone's ds?


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

Ds (3.5) still sits to pee. I've tried to get him to hold it, he won't. The only way he'll pee standing up (sometimes) is if he leans over the toilet and puts his hand on the tank to steady himself, but there is still no holding of the penis involved.


----------



## homebirthmom (Jun 28, 2006)

My son is still sitting to pee (he's almost 3) for a few days about a month ago I thought he was going to switch to standing, when he was wanting to after seeing Dad standing, but after a couple times standing (with my assistance with aim) he lost interest.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Our son learned to pee standing up quite soon after he trained at 3 1/2, and he holds it. Dh taught him how. You CAN'T let them not hold it, or everything will get wet.

Toss some cheerios in the toilet and tell him to aim for those. They love it!


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

DS! (3.5) is average height and we haven't suggested standing to pee b/c he's not really tall enough yet. He does hold his penis to pee sitting down - started doing it himself after a few months of a parent pushing it down just at the beginning to make sure we weren't splashed.


----------



## alysonb (Mar 15, 2006)

DS (4) started to pee standing just a few months ago. He seems to prefer it to sitting, though if we are in an unfamiliar place he will sit. He has never held it, but instead kind of sticks his whole body forward. The only time we've ever had him pee on anything was when he stands and it is one of those lower toddler toilets at his preschool. I never even thought about teaching him to hold it. Guess I need to get on the ball!


----------



## luv2eatamango (May 4, 2004)

My son didn't use to hold it but now he does (he's 4). He's very steady at holding up the shirt and holding with the other hand. He used to sit the first year or so but now prefers standing. I guess somewhere along the way he figured out that it can get messy if he doesn't hold it at least at the beginning.


----------



## ejbamommy (Sep 12, 2007)

my son is 4. He has always stood to pee. Originally he would hold it but now as he has gotten taller and more used to it he doesn't hold it. he holds his shirt with one hand and uses the other to get TP. We've never had a single problem with him missing the toilet. He is pretty tall for his age though so that i'm sure helps quite a bit!


----------



## NicoleWisconsin (Apr 3, 2004)

My 3 yo DS stands and he does not hold it. He kinda does the leaning forward thing. He actually has great aim without holding it... he only misses in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mihelinka (Nov 2, 2004)

yes he holds it. more like pushes it down when the pee comes out. otherwise pee would be everywhere







:


----------



## Alathia (Nov 18, 2005)

My DS (28 months) stands to pee, and does the one hand holding shirt, other hand balancing on the wall/something in front of him. If he feels stable, he'll use a hand to direct the pee, but most times he kind of squats to make sure it hits inside the bowl rather than outside.


----------

